# Kabel-TV mal stundenweise schlecht, dann wieder gut



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2009)

In meinem Wohnhaus sind 15 Wohnungen, ich bin scheinbar die letzte Wohnung in der Kette der Kabel für KabelTV. Seit 2 Jahren hab ich auch DVB-C. Letzten Herbst fing es an, dass öfter mal Sender nicht zu emfpangen waren und/oder es starke Klötzchen und Tonaussetzer hab. Das ganze wurde immer schlimmer, hab nen neuen Receiver gekauft (Technisat UM-K1), mit dem ging es besser. Aber auch dann wurd es nochamal schlimmer, hab auch selber neue Dosen ausprobiert und dann eine "Notlösung" gefunden, bei der DVB-C ging, analog leicht verschneit war. Das hielt 3 Monate, dann wieder das Problem mit aussetztern usw.

Nun war vor ca. 4 Wochen endlich mal ein Techniker da, maß alles durch, ersetzte eine Dose (eine zweite ist ne Etage höher), und alles war Top, Pegel auf den digitalen Sendern immer mind. bei 55-60%.

Bis letzte Woche... da fiel Mittwoch bei DVB-C-Sendern im unteren Frequenzbereich alles komplett aus (zB alle Sender bei 113 MHz, also so gut wie alle privaten Sender, Eurosport bei 121 MHz usw. ), Sender wie Zb ZDF bei 394MHZ waren kein Problem. Bei den fehlenden Sender meldet der Receiver "kein Signal", der Pegel springt zwischen Werten von 25 bis 45 hin und her, aber nie höher, und das analoge Bild verschlechterte sich wieder. Nach ein paar Stunden war plötzlich wieder alles o.k.

Dann kam das problem wieder, am Freitag - ich nahm testweise dann das lange TV-Kabel, das von der Dose zum Receiver geht, weg und ersetzte es durch ein kurzes TV-kabel (das geht normalerweise vom Reciver zum TV) - und dann war wieder alles o.k ! 

Dann gestern mittag wieder alle Sender bis ca. 130MHZ weg, analoges Bild mies... Ich tauschte die Kabel mehrfach um - nix. Receiver aus und ein - nix. Sendersuche - nix... heute mittag immer noch kein Bild. Nachmittags tauschte ich als Verzweiflung dann erneut die TV-Kabel - diesesmal das LANGE zwischen Dose und Receiver - und plötzlich geht es wieder!


Was für Gründe kann es haben, dass von einen Moment auf den anderen in nem bestimmten unteren Frequenzbereich nix mehr geht, und dass ein Kabeltausch erst nix bringt aber dann plötzlich doch Abhilfe schafft? 

Der Hausverstärker ist sehr alt, 24-25 Jahre. Der Techniker hat sich diesbezügloch quasi an den Kopf gefasst, aber da das Problem ja durch eine andere Dose (scheinbar) geregelt wurde, war der Verstärker kein Thema mehr. Wenn der doch das problem wäre, müßte die Verwaltung zahlen (den Techniker musste ich selber zahlen, da das prob IN der Wohnung zu sein schien).

Kann so was sein, wenn einfach mehr und mehr leute im Haus weitere TV-Geräte usw. haben? Da wäre dann aber auch die Frage, warum mal vorkommt und mal nicht... es kommt auch mitten in der Nacht vor, wo ganz sicher nicht mehr Leute ihre Geräte benutzen als zB jetzt, wo wieder mal alles im Lot ist. Reicht es, DASS mehr Geräte einfach nur angeschlossen sind? Aber auch da: warum geht mal, mal stundenlang nicht?


DANKE!


----------



## Atel79 (18. Juni 2009)

Welchen Kabel Anbieter hast du den


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2009)

unitymedia, aber ich denke nicht, dass es damit zu tun hat. wohne mitten in köln, is also nicht irgendwie ein abgelegenes haus, und die anderen bewohner sind alles rentner, die nicht mitkriegen, dass der empfang allgemein schlecht is


----------



## Atel79 (19. Juni 2009)

Unitymedia ist dafür bekannt das sie mal die frequenzen verändern könnte sein das der hausschluss zu schwach ist oder zu alt so ist das bei uns hier haben auch unitymedia aber zum glück ist in 2 monaten kabelanbieter wechsel


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2009)

naja, aber die betreffenden Sender sind ja plötzlich weg, nach ein paar Stunden oder über Nacht wieder da. zB gestern den ganzen Tag war das analoge Bild mies, digital fehlten die besagten Sender. Heute vormittag steh ich auf - alles wieder in Ordnung... 

Das Problem liegt also IMHO im Haus.


----------



## Sash (22. Juni 2009)

vielleicht ist auch ne leitung irgendwo beschädigt.. ka kann einiges sein..


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2009)

wieso bei nem Schaden dann aber mal alles astrein, mal bockmist?

bei mind. 2 nachbarn is das Bild btw. auch nicht grad optimal, wie ich inzwischen erfahren hab.


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juni 2009)

Sind alle Dosen bei den Nachbarn (oder auch bei dir) mit Abschlusswiderständen versehen? Wenn nicht, kann es zu "Spiegelungen" kommen, diese verursachen dann dein schlechtes Bild, wenn die betreffenden Nachbarn dann ihren Fernsehr anschalten, schließt dieser die Leitung ab und die Störungen verschwinden. Wäre für mich eine der einfachsten Erklärungen für dein Problem.


----------



## kelevra (28. Juni 2009)

Hört sich so an als ob in deinem Wohnhaus massig Probleme mit der Verkabelung vorliegen. Evtl. kann man den Anbieter mal dazu bewegen, dass er sich das genauer anschaut. Bzw. mal mit der Hausverwaltung reden. Evtl. reicht es schon den Verstärker im Keller auszutauschen. 

Immerhin bezahlst du ja dafür, dann kannst du auch erwarten das sie sich etwas intensiver um das Problem kümmern.

Aber du selber wirst rein technisch nicht viel ausrichten können.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

also, ich hatte seit letztem Sonntag 2 Tage lang mal keine Probleme, dann am Dienstag doch wieder, dann hab ich den DVB-C-Receiver und bei der Gelegenheit auch mal meinen 16-17 Jahre alten Stereoverstärker vom Strom genommen, den receiver dann wieder anegschlossen. Seitdem hatte ich keinen Ausfall mehr. Kann das sein, dass es der Verstärker oder vlt. auch dessen Stromkabel schuld ist? Der steht zusammen mit DVD+CD-player und receiver unter dem TV, und die Stromkabel von DVDplayer, CD-player usw. kreuzen den Weg der TV-Kabel. 




kelevra schrieb:


> Hört sich so an als ob in deinem Wohnhaus massig Probleme mit der Verkabelung vorliegen. Evtl. kann man den Anbieter mal dazu bewegen, dass er sich das genauer anschaut. Bzw. mal mit der Hausverwaltung reden. Evtl. reicht es schon den Verstärker im Keller auszutauschen.
> .


 "reicht schon" is lustig - du kennst die leute im haus nicht. denen kannst du 100 mal erzählen, dass es in vermutlich schon 3-4 jahren eh nur noch digital-TV gibt und man sowieso einen neuen verstärker anschaffen muss, und dass der alte schon VÖLLIG veraltet ist (>25jahre), und dass so eine aktion pro eigentümer selbst auf nur 5 jahre gerechnet keine 5-6€ pro jahr kostet: für die sind das kurfristig 300-400€, und wenn es DENEN nicht UNGEHEND auch was nutzt, wird es nicht gemacht - basta! und die verwaltung wiederum ist einem teil der leute hier hörig, die sehen das dann ebenso und werden auch nicht handeln, solange es keinen beweis gibt, dass es wirklich nicht an meiner wohnung liegt... 





			
				rebel4life schrieb:
			
		

> Sind alle Dosen bei den Nachbarn (oder auch bei dir) mit Abschlusswiderständen versehen?


 ich bhab ja 2 dosen, und die im oberen stück ist mit nem abschlusswiderstand versehen. bei den anderen keine ahnung, aber auch da wird die verwaltung nicht mal eben 100-200€ raushauen, nur damit ein techniker sich das anschaut. bei einigen der leute dürfte es sogar schwer werden, dass die so einem check überhaupt zustimmen... und das mit dem TV abschalten glaub ich weniger, weil das prob auch mal den ganzen tag vorkam, mal stundenweise, mal tags, mal nachts.


----------



## kelevra (28. Juni 2009)

Am Stromkabel wohl kaum. Interessant ist nur, ob es einen Einfluss des Verstärkers auf den Receiver gibt. Versuch mal eins der Geräte anders zu platzieren, so dass sie mehr abstand zu einander haben. 

Zu dem "politischen" Problem in deinem Wohnhaus kan ich dir nur raten dich an deinen Vermieter zu wenden.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

der vermieter is mein vater  

und wegen auswirkung auf receiver: die probleme - wenn sie da waren - blieben ja auch bestehen, wenn ich den receiver weggelassen hatte, also TV-kabel direkt am TV angeschlossen. d.h. wenn, dann müßte es ne auswirkung auf das kabel gehabt haben... ^^


----------



## aurionkratos (28. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte auch mal ein Gerät, was auf die Signalkabel eingewirkt hat. Ich würde einfach mal verschiedene Geräte zusammen (und nebeneinander) betreiben, dann solltest du es eingrenzen können - sofern es wirklich daran liegt.


----------

